# Clyde on the search of a hiding place :-))



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

I gave Clyde a piece of Ochsenschwanz (Sorry, I don't know this word in English) yesterday.

But what did he do with his food???

Have a look at the following pictures :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

*... the pictures*

Sorry, I forgot to post the pictures....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, Clyde is a funny little Gangsta hiding his Oxtail (=Ochsenschwanz) for bad times...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hysterical. He's planning ahead for tough times.ound:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Susanne,,

Clyde must be part squirrel!!! ound:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Yesterday after dinner I went into the bedroom for a sec and when I came out I found Brando standing on the top of my dining table looking for food. Luckily I cleared the table but somehow he figured out how to pull the chair out a little, just enough to jump up on and from there jump onto my dining table. I was in shock! I can't believe he would do that but food it quite the motivator.

From now one I am going to push my chairs all the way in so there's no way he can do that again!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has to make sure it is some where your other Bonny won't find it! Mine place this game all day long. It just is less fun when it is in your slipper and you find it!

Amanda


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yes, Clyde wanted to make sure that Bonny won't find his piece of Oxtail...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

clever little guy......lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Smart guy - seems he was hoping to soak in the tub and have a snack while soaking.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He was very motivated to keep his treat all to himself. Cute!


----------

